# Hangar



## herman1rg (Jun 2, 2021)

Sometimes it's useful to have access to a laser cutter at the college where I work.

Reactions: Like Like:
5 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 2, 2021)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Jun 2, 2021)

Very nice.


----------



## Crimea_River (Jun 2, 2021)

Very cool.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 2, 2021)

Sweet


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jun 2, 2021)

Noice!


----------



## fubar57 (Jun 3, 2021)

Beauty


----------



## rwhiting (Jun 3, 2021)

What scale is this?


----------



## dr 1 ace (Jun 4, 2021)

Modern Blimp Hangar ??

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

